# Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen



## torimaniac (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit 2 meiner Seerosen.
Eine ist in einem Miniteich(Kübel) und eine in einem ca. 4 m2 großen
Teich. Und beide möchten nicht blühen . Im größeren Teich befindet sich
noch eine weitere Seerose, welche anscheinend keine Probleme hat.
Bemerkt habe ich auch, dass in diesen beiden Teichen auch die __ Wasserlinsen nicht richtig wachsen. Alle Pflanzen sind in Pflanzkörben gesetzt und
anfang der Wachstumsperiode habe ich mit Osmocote Kegeln gedüngt.
Was mache ich falsch?
Für eine Anwort wäre ich sehr dankbar
Eure Tor


----------



## Eugen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

Hi Tor

welche Rosen sind es denn ?
Nicht alle sind blühfreudig.

Ansonsten passt eigentlich alles.


----------



## torimaniac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

Hallo!
Danke für die schnelle Nachricht!
Leider weiß ich die genauen Namen nicht. Aber ich habe damals vor ca. 3 Jahren nur Rosen für niedrig Wassertiefe bis 35- 50 cm gekauft. Die eine im größeren Teich macht auch nur kleine Blätter an langen Stielen.
Grüße Tor


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

und wo rein hast sie gesetzt? substrat?


----------



## torimaniac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

Ganz normale Teicherde! Obendrauf Kies.


----------



## torimaniac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht!


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

Gib den beiden mal noch ein bisschen Zeit.


----------



## torimaniac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

Ich will ja nicht ungeduldig erscheinen...Aber die Rose auf dem linken Bild vorne hat noch nie geblüht...immerhin ist sie schon 3 Jahre alt...


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

 dafür sieht sie aber sehr mickrig aus. Ich dachte, die wäre neu. Vielleicht solltest Du sie austauschen gegen eine von einem kompetenten Wasserpflanzengärtner....


----------



## torimaniac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

Na, dann muß ich mich wohl auf die Suche machen...


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

Also - mit kompetenten Wasserpflanzengärtnern kann ich aushelfen:

z.B. http://www.nymphaion.de oder auch http://www.naturagart.de


----------



## indianyara (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

meine blüht auch nicht 
ich habe anfangs aber auch ein paar gammelige Blätter und Stiele abgezupft...vielleicht hab ich dabei die Blüte erwischt? wie sieht die denn aus wenn sie noch nicht blüht?


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen im Miniteich wollen nicht blühen*

Hallo Indianyara!

Matschige Stengel oder Blütenblätter lassen sich sehr leicht lösen. Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass du aus Versehen eine frische Blüte erwischt hast, ohne es zu merken, denn die hätte Widerstand gezeigt.

Anbei noch ein saumäßiges  Foto von meinem Zwerg. Die Blüte hat sich vor zwei Tagen gerade erst herausgeschoben. Am Ende wird sie aber noch viel dicker und praller! Und geblüht hat sie zum ersten mal auch erst nach zwei Jahren... :?

 

Wenn du gedüngt hast, dann warte einfach noch ab. Die kommt bestimmt!


----------

